# Cold and wind chill



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Where do you draw the line and just say no I am staying where it is warm?

We went out Tuesday afternoon when the wind chill was 10 below. We had several big round bales to break the wind a little.

We got three from one set and that was all for the afternoon.

 Al


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

With the limited amount I get to hunt in the year with my family and kids getting older, I just hunt when I can regardless or what it is like out. Unless it is blowing 25+ mph. I hunted the last day of bow season this year trying to fill my bow tag and it was -6 below air temp with wind chill approaching -35. Just have to dress smart.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Depends on how much paperwork gets backed up. I've been out night calling many years ago in -30 and I call it just stupid, to many things can go wrong in the middle of the night in that cold of weather. Over the years I learn that it pays dividends if you pick and choose the days to call and save those cold days for fixing equipment, or paperwork.

xdeano


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

In general I've had my best luck when the true temp is below 0 with mild winds. I'll say that I've shot enough coyotes now to get my fix that in genral, I stay home if it is colder than 5 below not including the wind chill. I've tried most gloves and mitten combos but the fingers and even the face gets so cold (masked or not) that you generally aren't having much fun in the outdoors at these temps and I don't care how tuff you are. My best calling day I got 4 yotes and the temp without windchill was 13-17 below by my last set. It is a good memory but I don't have any desire to do it again. Call me a wuss, but I'll just stay home on those days.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

My face is one of the easiest things to keep warm I have a polar fleease baklava that goes down way inside the coat then can also be pulled up covering every thing except the eyes. Then my breath is like a heater to warm the face and go down my neck to warm the chest. 
I will see if I can find the web site for them. Can get them in several camo styles and snow camo plus blaze orange even.

 Al


----------

